# newbie



## tad2bad (Mar 3, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone could give me some info about BJJ. I have been training for about 2yrs but would like to learn more. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 3, 2008)

You can check out this sub-forum.  It's dedicated to BJJ.


----------

